# Bummed out over Rhino 5" .357 revolver purchase.....



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Purchased it early January..... Took it to the range and after firing somewhere around 70 rounds of a either .357 magnum's and .38 special's the firing pin did not return to ready position..... The firing pin stayed in the spent primer........ Due to this I could not pull the trigger nor engage the cylinder release.... I solved the problem by rapping the cylinder with a rubber mallet which caused the firing pin to return to the ready position....... I did not fire anymore rounds.....

Gave it a good cleaning hoping it would solve the problem........ Took it to the range and the above happened again....... I called Chiappa and have returned it for repair today....

Down side is I know I will have a "bad taste in my mouth" after it is returned. I will always be wondering if the problem will happen yet again in the future....


----------



## vedonnell1969 (Jul 15, 2014)

So glad I read your, post, my son was seriously considering splurging a part of his refund on a Chiappa 200DS, This will go a long way toward buying the S&W686 3/12 in. model.I was looking at them myself for their lack of recoil, I am beginning to think it is too much money to buy something and have to turn around and send it to the repair shop.Thank You.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Did the firing pin pierce the primer and get stuck, or did the firing pin merely fail to return to rest?

The answer would indicate two separate possibilities, one ammunition related, the other gun related.

Curious to know.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

high pockets said:


> Did the firing pin pierce the primer and get stuck, or did the firing pin merely fail to return to rest?
> 
> The answer would indicate two separate possibilities, one ammunition related, the other gun related.
> 
> Curious to know.


I suspect I know the answer (that the primer looked OK), but am also curious.

I owned a 50DS for awhile. Didn't like the DA pull, didn't even like cocking the 'hammer' for SA firing - the 'hammer' is too short.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I hope they get it figured out.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Don't be so fast to throw out the whole thing. You think you're the first guy to buy a gun and have to send it back?

Trust me, there are plenty of S&W, Rugers, etc. that get sent back too.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

high pockets said:


> Did the firing pin pierce the primer and get stuck, or did the firing pin merely fail to return to rest? Curious to know.


The firing pin pierced the primer and the round shot out fine, then the firing pin stayed out locking the cylinder........


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

What are you shooting for ammo? (real important)


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Spike12 said:


> What are you shooting for ammo? (real important)


 Mixture of Fiocchi .357 magnum, 142gr., FMJTC and Remington .38 special, 130gr., MC(FMJ)........


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)




----------

